# If you took EPO...



## CookAMH (Jun 2, 2008)

did your water break early in labor (or did it break before labor started)?

I'm curious about this since I took EPO and my water broke and labor started. A friend took EPO and the same thing. I am curious because I have heard only 10% of labors start with waters breaking first.


----------



## GreenMamma (Feb 21, 2010)

I took EPO orally beginning at 36 weeks and inserted vaginally at 38 weeks with my middle and youngest children and my water didn't break until crowning with my middle and minutes before pushing with my youngest.


----------



## DeChRi (Apr 19, 2002)

With #1, I didn't take it and water broke well into labor. #2 I did take it, water broke at 39w5d and 24hr later, no contrx. I was gbs+ and having a hospital birth that time. Ended up on pit for 9hr w/ no pain meds after not being able to get it moving myself.

No idea if there is a corrolation, but intetesting to think about.


----------



## Sihaya (Jul 3, 2006)

I was 41w3d when I gave birth and had been taking EPO since around 37 weeks, orally and vaginally on an increasing schedule. My labor was only 6 hours long and my water broke probably about 4 hours in and after I was completely dialated and had started to feel "pushy."


----------



## dannic (Jun 14, 2005)

Took epo. Water broke with first push.


----------



## josie423 (Jun 29, 2008)

I took it with my first, not with my second. My water broke when I started pushing with both. Labor #1 was easier, though and he came earlier than my dd.


----------



## Isaac'sMa (Mar 13, 2006)

I took it both pregnancies from 36 weeks on (41.5 wks for #1 and 40 wks for #2). The first time my water broke and labor started. The second time, my water didn't break until the very end. When it did, I felt that unbearable urge to push and he was born two pushes and five minutes later!


----------



## CookAMH (Jun 2, 2008)

Very interesting, thanks for the replies!


----------



## 2sweetboysmom (Aug 1, 2006)

I have taken EPO in all 3 to term pregnancies, orally at 36w, oral+vaginal at 38 weeks. In all three cases it ripened my cervix really well, very soft. But my water was broken in labor by dr in each case (I do not labor at all effectively until head is right against my cervix) every time they had to really work to get that bag to break. My labors were 6 hours, 7 hours and 2.5 hours.


----------



## tygrss (Sep 4, 2007)

I took EPO both orally and vaginally with both pregnancies.
With DS1 my water broke first, then contractions started.
With DS2 my water didn't break until my MW did it for me (I was at 10 cm and no matter how I changed positions DS wasn't descending--I had him less than 5 minutes later).

The only difference between the two pregnancies is that I had a super craving for everything loaded with Vitamin C my second pregnancy, which is supposed to make a really strong BOW.


----------



## MoonStarFalling (Nov 4, 2004)

Interesting. I did EPO last time and labor started with SROM. I was shocked.


----------



## marrymeflyfree (Jan 5, 2008)

I took EPO internally and vaginally with both of my children. I had a high leak with the first and started labor with castor oil...water broke with a flood at the onset of labor with the second. With the second birth, I'd also done some cervical massage with EPO. Both were ~3 weeks past the due date.


----------



## Right of Passage (Jul 25, 2007)

I took epo. My bag of water hourglassed while pushing (think ballon outside the vagina) and I requested it be broken at that point. I don't think it would have broken otherwise.


----------



## GuavaGirl (May 6, 2008)

After about 33 hours of labor, I had mine broken to help speed things up. I was also taking 1000 mg of Ester-C towards the end, which I've heard strengthens the bag of waters.

Is there any relation between taking epo and your water breaking? ...and why?


----------



## emaye_to_2 (Jan 16, 2008)

I took EPO with my daughter's pregnancy and had a nice quick labor and delivery (less than 3 hours total). My water broke after the labor started.


----------

